# British Consulate and Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team event in Nerja



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

British Consulate in Malaga and the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team to visit Nerja 

The British Consulate in Malaga and the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team are holding an open event for British residents in the Nerja area on Wednesday 19 May 2010 at 11:30am, presenting advice on some of the issues that matter most to residents.

The Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will provide essential information on British residents’ entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer. A representative from the British Consulate will open the session and explain the role of the Consulate.

Date: 19 May 2010
Location: Nerja
Venue: Centro Cultural, Calle Granada 45, Nerja
Time: 11:30am (Doors open at 11:00am)

You can reserve your place at the open day using our online booking form:

ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-spain/pensions-benefits/open-day/nerja]Open Day: Nerja - registration form[/url]


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Fully booked - British Consulate in Nerja*

Hi!

It’s Sally here from the British Embassy in Madrid. Thanks for your interest in the Nerja open day! Unfortunately this event is now full, so we won’t be taking any more bookings. If you want to find out about upcoming events then keep your eye on our website, ukinspain.fco.gov.uk, or follow us on twitter @ukinspain.

Sally 


British Embassy, Madrid.
Promoting British Interests in Spain with Commitment, Consistency and Confidence.
ukinspain.fco.gov.uk 




UKinSpain said:


> British Consulate in Malaga and the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team to visit Nerja
> 
> The British Consulate in Malaga and the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team are holding an open event for British residents in the Nerja area on Wednesday 19 May 2010 at 11:30am, presenting advice on some of the issues that matter most to residents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nothing ever seems to be held in Madrid...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Nothing ever seems to be held in Madrid...


Thats cos its either too hot or too cold LOL!!!! I suspect its cos you get to have a the British consulate!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats cos its either too hot or too cold LOL!!!! I suspect its cos you get to have a the British consulate!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ahh could be.

I doubt if I would go to anything anyway, but it just seemed strange that there was never anything around here. What about the north of Spain??

I'll tell you, it's really cold today. Nice wind whipping off the surounding mountains. I bet Chris is freezing in El Escorial 'cos we're at 800+ metres and they are even higher there and nearer the mountains.


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

*Catalunya - British Consulate and Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team event*

Hi Pesky Wesky,

At the moment I don't know of any upcoming open days in Madrid, but if you're looking for events in the north, representatives from the British Consulate and their Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will be in Catalunya next week:

The British Consulate will be holding two open events in Catalunya to offer British residents advice and information on key issues, such as:

Recent rule changes on Disability Living Allowance
Help and advice on getting your EHIC from
Information on how working in Spain affects your pension
Registering with the Consulate

The Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will provide information on entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer. You will also be able to book a one-to-one appointment with a member of staff.

The open days will be held in the following locations:

El Perelló, Catalunya
Tuesday 25th May 2010 - 11.30am (Doors open at 10.45am)
Cine Auditori Victoria
Carrer Nava, 49
El Perelló

Book your place at the El Perelló open day - ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-spain/pensions-benefits/open-day/

Torroella de Montgri, Catalunya
Wednesday 26th May 2010 – 11.30am (Doors open at 10.45am)
Museo de la Mediterrània
Carrer d´Ullà, 31
Torroella de Montgri

Book your place at the Torroella de Montgri open day - ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-spain/pensions-benefits/open-day/

If you experience any problems booking online, please call 91 714 6443.

You can keep an eye on our website or sign up for updates on twitter (@ukinspain) to find out about upcoming events.

Best wishes,

Sally
British Embassy Madrid,
Promoting British Interests in Spain with Commintment, Consistency and Confidence
ukinspain.fco.gov.uk


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Open days in Catalunya Postponed

Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstances the British Consulate open events planned to take place El Perelló and Torroella de Montgri have been postponed.

Open events will no longer take place in the Catalunya region on Tuesday 25th and Wednesday 26th May. New dates for these open days will soon be announced. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

Customers who had a session booked with the Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team, can send their query to [email protected] or contact the British Consulate in Alicante. 

For up-to-date information on our open days, please visit Open day events

To receive automatic updates on open day events and other news, follow our twitter account @UKinSpain


----------

